# PMS info



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello my lovelies   Following on from my previous PMS nightmares I went to see a lovely female GP who was extremely helpful   and thought I'd share her explanations and advice on PMS as I know many of you also have a bad time with it.

GP explained the following

- VitB6 is only effective for helping to reduce period pain, and is NOT taken for tackling PMS on which it has little to no impact.

- Having very bad PMS can often be linked to suffering IBS and the symptoms of both are extremely similar i.e. regular bloating and nausea (which I get at certain points in my cycle) can actually be IBS probs which can made worse at certain times in our cycle as apparently this whole area is also governed by hormone levels. So basicaly if you have very wonky hormone levels you can also be predisposed to bowel and bladder probs. The IBS can also explain the PMS extreme tiredness.

- When the brain doesn't get the correct level of hormone chemicals as in the case of PMS, this is why the body can feel so wiped out and exhausted (know that one!) but then when it suddenly does receive a burst/break through of the hormones this is what triggers our sudden often irrational bursts of emotion we get an intense and seemingly irrational episode of tearfulness, irritability, anger etc.

- Low levels of hormone which result in PMS, also cause their own form of chemical imbalance depression as the brain is not getting enough of what it needs. This type of hormone linked depression is also responsible for the tiredness and tearful symptoms, and it can be successfully re balanced through medication in the form of mild anti depressants.

- She explained why some of us can get mid cycle period like pains, this is caused just before ovulation when ovaries are heavy, they can pull on the surrounding tissue and sometimes a small bit comes away and there is an internal bleed hence we get those period like pains but no external bleeding.

To conclude - as we already knew there isn't one overall cure for PMS but the GP explained  it therefore has to be broken down into its different components. To combat the severe tiredness and tearful hormone episodes, she would prescribe an anti depressant or SSRI called Citalopram. It does have some possible side effects which include palpitations and stomach upset (not good if got IBS as well!) in the early days with it, but she said the women who have taken it have found it life changing!! For tackling the IBS a full review of diet is needed, ensuring it is a balanced one with every food type included in moderation - I was told my diet might actually be too healthy   and that I need to add in a few more rich foods  . . .what a shame    She recommended light fibre foods i.e. lots of fruit and veg as opposed to, to many heavy bran fibres. Regular exercise goes without saying. If IBS can be improved this in itself might greatly reduce a lot of the PMS.

The GP confirmed that in my case yes I do have severe PMS   and she thinks IBS   as a result (this does make a lot of sense to me as I do have lots of probs in that area too which will spare you the details!  ) PLUS she thinks my low hormone levels are triggering a mild hormone related depression which is what is making me feel so exhausted so much of my cycle. I have to say the d word did freak me out quite a bit, and to hear someone say that to you is quite unnerving  , but I think that is because it did hit a button! Really, really not keen on the anti depressant tablet route, so am going to focus first on trying to improve the IBS as if I make headway with that, that of its self should improve quite a few of the PMS probs.

It was soooo great to have a GP explain all this stuff so clearly and to know understand why my body reacts in certain ways at certain times in relation to my hormone levels was so helpful. It was a huge relief to know that a lot of my nightmare times are directly linked with my wonky hormone function, and not just related to the dealing with all the IF stuff which is whole other area to content with as we know  . 

Really hope the above will be of help to others, I know it was a huge relief to me to understand my body better.

Big hugs
Hippy
xxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hippy, 

very useful stuff.

I used to be very against antidepressants full stop, then I became anti them without talking therpay along side, and now, having taken them twice myself for a short period of time (3 months each time), and seen the difference they can make to a friend of mine who battles with depression, I'm more of a fan - with conditions..... They would be, plan to take them for a limited time period (take advice on what is sensible), be doing other things while taking them to get your general mood / hormone / coping strategies up to a level where you can feel that you can cope without them, and do not expect miracles. I still think they are better alongside counselling or something akin to that. And also, be prepared for some very strange feelings in the first couple of days, physical and emotional. Taken overall, SSRIs are getting more sophisticated all the time, and do seem to work by kickstarting your bodies own natural defences against low moods. I wholeheartedly recognise that other people on the board might have very different views about these things! So mine is just one opinion......

You sound on good form as a result of getting decent information out of your GP; I truly hope this is the start of a turn around for you. 

Big love, 

MM xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hippy i was given the option of betablockers or anti depressants the first time we went thru fertility tests-had a lot of other stress at the time too.. I opted for the beta blockers as i think at that time mine was more anxiety.My pulse rate was very high also and i was getting constant headaches,waking in the night but then couldnt get out of bed in the morning. so i think it depends on things like that too.

I am trying to remember the name of a tablet that a work colleague also gave me around that time which was supposed to be great for pms.I will try and remember it and get back to you.I did get a prescription for it but as i say went with the beta blockers.I put on a stone in weight mind you on then over a period of a year.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

just me again- checked out the name of that tablet.It's called " Duphaston" and i think you take it day for part of every cycle. a colleague i have swore by it. has to be prescribed tho xxxx


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Maggie Mae   and Irisheyes   - thank you for your most helpful replies and the info on the tablets, it is always so good to hear from people who really know what they are like.

I am off on a romantic valentine weeks holiday   with my hubby shortly (yes I know  . . . I am a very lucky lady   ), so just going to enjoy the time of R&R and use some of it to mull over my plan of action re the PMS options on my return  

Catch up with you all on my return in a weeks time  

Be good whilst I'm away tee hee 

Love
Hippy
xxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Anywhere nice Hippy


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hope the weekend kick starts beter things Hippy.....

Big love, 

MM x


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Dear Hippy
have a great holiday and enjoy the romantic week away.
It's always good to have a plan of action.
lots of love Emma


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear Hippy
Wow you are a mindful of information. I do not suffer to much with PMS, so i can only begin to expathise. However i do get bad period pain...infact i do suffer with PMS as far as my hubby is concerned because thinking about it . I shout, snap, cry and want lots of CHOCOLATE  . But it only affects me for a few days, so i need to think myself lucky..
Thankyou you are so informative. Have a great romantic holiday...umm i am envious...Anywhere nice?

take care astridxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

So glad to hear you are having a treat Hippy! You deserve it. Love jq


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Late to this Hippy but wanted to say I hope you have a wonderful well deserved break with your DH.

Thank you for all the info about PMS - you are a minefield of information  

Love
Emcee x


----------

